# Optische Täuschungen.....



## rise (6 Nov. 2006)

Hier ein paar opische Täuschungen...einfach das Thumbnail anklicken.um das "volle" Ergebniss zu erzielen muss man die Anleitungen befolgen die ich oben drüber geschrieben hab....sonst bringt das nix..Viel Spass 

1:Ein Bild, zwei Gesichter: Eine junge Frau und eine ältere Dame!



 

2.Konzentriere dich auf den schwarzen Punkt in der Mitte. Nach einiger Zeit fängt der graue Schleier an, zu verschwinden!



 

3.Welcher Kreis in der Mitte ist kleiner? Der Rechte? Der Linke? Richtige Antwort: Beide sind gleich groß!



 

4.Fixiere deinen Blick für ca. 30 Sekunden auf das Auge des Fisches. Wenn du dann auf den schwarzen Punkt im rechten Gefäß schaust, erscheint dort der Fisch!



 

5. Fixiere deinen Blick auf den mittleren schwarzen Punkt. Wenn du nun mit den Kopf vor und zurück gehst, erlebst du eine echte Überraschung!



 

6.Fixiere deinen Blick für ca. 30 Sekunden auf den Mund des Geistes. Wenn du nun in das Tor schaust, erscheint dort auch der Geist!



 

7.Fixiere deinen Blick für ca. 30 Sekunden auf die rechte Dame. Wenn du nun die linke Frau anschaust, färbt sie sich rot...



 

8.Schau 30 Sekunden auf die vier Punkte in der Mitte des Kreises, dann schließ die Augen und kipp den Kopf etwas in den Nacken. 
Du siehst den Kreis - lass Sie die Augen zu, 
nach einer Weile sehen Sie etwas in dem Kreis...



 

9.Schließ das linke Auge und schau auf das "o". Das "x" siehst du trotzdem noch im Gesichtsfeld. Wenn du nun den Abstand zum Bildschirm verändern, verschwindet das x bei einem bestimmten Abstand (Den Blick nicht vom "o" nehmen und das "x" nur im Gesichtsfeld wahrnehmen!). Mit dem linken Auge geht es analog seitenverkehrt. 



 

10.Guck eine halbe Minute auf 
den roten Punkt in der Mitte der US-Flagge, 
anschließend auf den roten Punkt 
in der Mitte der weißen Fläche darunter, 
nach ein paar Sekunden siehst du die Originalfarben. 

Cyan (hell-grünblau) und gelb sind die Komplementärfarben von rot und blau. 
Das Auge wird mit ersteren übersättigt, so daß man 
nach der Blickwendung die anderen sieht.



 


 

Ich hoff es hat bei jedem auch geklappt


----------



## Muli (6 Nov. 2006)

Nummer Acht ist ja geil ....
Habe den Kreis samt Gottes Sohn immernoch vorm Auge ...

Ich liebe optische Täuschungen! Vielen Dank für diesen super Zeitvertreib !!!


----------



## AMUN (9 Nov. 2006)

Harrrrrrrrr da kann ich mir das saufen ja sparen… Bilder anschauen und ich fühle mich so berauscht  


Dank die rise für die tollen Täuschungen :3dclap:


----------



## Emcee (10 Nov. 2006)

Wow, solche optischen Täuschungen sind immer wieder faszinierend. Danke für diese kleine aber feine Zusammenstellung.


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

sowas find ich total geil das macht mir imerm voll spaß


----------



## Juliii (21 Jan. 2007)

Ich finde optische Täuschungen übelst interessant...da sieht man mal, wie man den menschlichen Körper austricksen kann...


----------



## pecred3 (6 Feb. 2007)

so dinger lieb ich ja! will mehr!


----------



## bullano (18 Feb. 2007)

super gemacht danke

wenn du mehr davon hast hätte ich nichts dagegen


----------



## TafKing (28 Juli 2007)

cool sachen diese täuschungen


----------



## Alea (16 Aug. 2007)

Ich finde diese Sachen total genial.
Werd eda auch noch mal was zu hochladen, aber wie gesagt ich muß es erst hochladen . Geht auch Photobucket ?


----------



## marc32 (15 Nov. 2007)

Das ist wirklich genial wie sich das Auge täuschen lässt.


----------



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

whoooaaahh!!!!!!!!




- a


----------

